# 4th of July



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

Yesterday was the 4th of July and my brother and I were determined to celebrate despite some financial setbacks recently. It's very tight right now and money for more of my usual disposable diapers just isn't there. Fortunately I had a couple of packages of "Depend Adjustable Underwear" in our spare closet and these are a lifesaver that will (hopefully) get me through to payday. They're these extremely bulky and uncomfortable white pull up type diapers that do have the ability to be ripped open and 're-sealed with the diaper's Velcro tapes. But they do absorb my pee pretty well (though not as well as my beloved purple Molicare disposable diapers), and they seem to hold my bowel movements as well. And despite their bulkiness etc. I feel lucky to have a disposable diaper to go to the bathroom in - a must for me. So yesterday we got ready to go watch fireworks together and I wore this super short yellow floral dress my brother suggested. I was very self conscious about how short my dress was given I'd be wearing a bulky diaper, but I paired the dress with some Hanes "Sunkissed" sheer pantyhose in a light bronze color which had a comfortable stretchy panty top portion that compressed and hid my bulky diaper at least a little bit and also gave me a little more self confidence (and made my pasty white legs less noticeable!) We arrived at the park for the fireworks early. We didn't really have money for rides but seeing the balloon vendor and knowing how much I love them my sweet and kind brother did splurge $12 to buy me an adorable giant Minnie Mouse mylar balloon despite my protests. About this time I peed and I mean PEED in my diaper - it was heavy and clumpy and felt like it would have sagged to my knees if my pantyhose didn't hold it up. My brother held onto my baloon for me while I changed my diaper in a disgusting port a potty, tossing my used diaper down into the disgusting liquid below so I wouldn't have to carry it to a garbage. I finally got my new diaper on and my pantyhose pulled back up and we went to find dinner - economical hot dogs and Cokes. Shortly thereafter I wet again and had to change my protection again but not until I waited in the porta potty line for 10 minutes with a saggy wet diaper.

We got a good spot and sat down on our blanket for the fireworks. It was still somewhat sunny but had cooled off a lot and I was glad I'd worn pantyhose even though they were too sheer to help much. As we sat there I decided to let my pretty Minnie Mouse balloon go and we watched it float slowly spiraling higher and higher up above the crowd and away into the sunset. As soon as Minnie was lost from sight I got the urge for a BM and only had time to get in a kneeling position and adjust my dress before totally filling my Depend with an unbelievable amount of poop. And then the bloating started. I badly needed a diaper change and had to walk what seemed like forever back to a real toilet in a very full diaper. Fortunately my stool was fairly solid and nothing leaked. I got the dirty Depend off and wrapped it and all the mess up in a scented trash bag from my purse and had time to get back to my brother before the fireworks began. My bloat cleared up and we had a great time watching the show. I got chilled but my brother let me snuggle close which was nice - I love him a ton. How many brothers could put up with a sister who poops her pants like she's 3?


----------



## sportyk123 (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear about your experience but I'm glad you stayed strong, and having a family member who completely understands is great


----------



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

Thank you, sporty k 123!

My brother is the most wonderful man in the world and my best friend.

And the only one who can make me still feel beautiful and good about myself, even when I've just completely filled my diaper with poop.

I love him so much.


----------



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi LDW - yes I have a doctor etc.

My diaper use is tied to a different issue and came before my IBS.

I don't like wearing diapers, but they're much better than the alternatives presented and I'm used to them. They're just SOOO expensive and create so much yucky trash (3 huge garbage bags full - 60-70 diapers a week or more!) for our already very overflowing landfill near our condo.

And I disguise them well under my pantyhose etc. So I can dress how I want and have a very loving brother who is used to having me in diapers.

I will definitely look into diatomaceous earth - I already do probiotic and fodmaps and they help.

Thanks for hour concern


----------



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks LDW, I actually have done a lot of research on IBS and its causes - and I've tried fodmaps and still do that, specific carbohydrate diet (caused diarrhea), fructose free is what I'm trying now along with low carb to try to kill SIBO if I have it.

The incontinence is caused by factors totally outside of IBS and I don't like the options that have been presented so I'll stick to diapers. Having a very understanding brother helps so much there.


----------

